# 84 Toyota Plow on 98 Tacoma



## BMan (Jun 7, 2005)

I have an 84 Toyota pickup with a plow that has completely died and rusted out. The fisher plow is in good shape as well as the rigging. What would it take to move this plow over to my 98 Tacoma V6. Is the rigging the same or will I need a whole new mount. 
Thanks
Brian


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

You might want to visit the Fisher website and see how much you can piece together from there... If you can dig up (or get them to send you) an exploded diagram or parts list for the stuff for the '84 and for the Tacoma you might be able to cross reference the parts. 

That Tacoma should serve you well. You might want to consider timbrens for the front, we just did it to ours and they seem to work well. It does lose a little articulation and is only a little bit stiffer riding - but it does carry the plow a lot better. 

Any interest in taking that front axle from the 84 and swapping it in the Taco???


----------



## BMan (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I will check out the Fisher site.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

It's going to be a lot different- the Tacoma is nothing like the old SR series from the 80's.

You might be able to reuse the blade assy, but the lift frame is not- may not be room under the hood for hydraulics either. Fisher's website (as mentioned) or a local Fisher dealer would be able to help you better.


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Justme makes an excellent point - the frame mount obviously is much different but a bigger problem is did Fisher ever make a pump mount for your hydraulics on the Taco? It's possible that they never made one for the V6 and that could be a real tough fabrication... and how much will it take to convert to the new style electric pump (if possible) if you can't fab something... 

There are a few Taco owners on this site that run Fishers, perhaps one of them can give you some dimensions of the frame mount for starters... You can check your plow out and see if it will even mount on a Tacoma mount...

Good luck!


----------

